# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Heuschrecken,wo kommen sie her?

## schiene

In allen Gegenden werden sie auf Märkten und "Freßständen "angeboten.Ob kleine oder auch goße.Wenn ich mir diese Masse anschaue frag ich mich,wo kommen sie her?werden sie gezielt gezüchtet?werden sie einzeln gesammelt?Wo bekommt man sie in soch großer Anzahl täglich her?Wie werden sie von Bäumen oder Sträuchern "geerntet".Wird da mit chem."Kampfstoffen"gearbeitet?dann wären sie eigentlich ziemlich ungesund oder nicht?
wer weiß mehr dazu?

----------


## big_cloud

werden gezielt gefangen, bei Dunkelheit in senkrecht auf gespannten Netzen durch Neonlicht angelockt
muss mal Suchen wo ich das gelesen habe


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## spinne

> werden gezielt gefangen, bei Dunkelheit in senkrecht auf gespannten Netzen durch Neonlicht angelockt


Das betrifft *nicht* die *Heuschrecken*, da diese tagaktiv sind und sich nur ausnahmsweise mal an der Lampe verirren.
Mit den (vorzugsweise) Schwarzlichtlampen werden in erster Linie Feldgrillen, Maulwurfsgrillen und Käfer gefangen. Habe auch schon gesehen, daß Höhlengrillen in Massen gezüchtet werden, sind aber imho nicht so schmackhaft. Heuschrecken lassen sich ebenfalls relativ leicht züchten, habe ich selbst aber noch nicht gesehen.

spinne

----------


## Samuianer

Stimmt.. mal was von weissen Tuechern, die "meilenweit" an leinen/Draehten ueber die Reisfelder gespannt waren, mit Neon-Lampen  versehen und unten standen ellen lang Blechwannen mit Wasser, wo die Viecher reinfielen ... das aber eben nur fuer die nachtaktiven "Quaelgeister"...

Irgendwann kam mal was im Discovery Channel - da wurden Tuk-ke Zuchtfarmen vogestellt, Koerbeweise geht das Zeug getrocknet, nach China, Korea, Taiwan und Japan...

Heuschrecken hab ich bisher nur gegessen, wo die herkommen ist mir eigentlich egal, unsere kommen hier, gleich um die Ecke, vom Laem Din Markt, oder auch vom Talaad Dao!   :cool:  

Meine aber auch das die gezuechtet werden.

----------


## Joseph

Leider weiß ich selbst sehr wenig darüber, ist aber eine interessante Frage. Ich habe mehrfach verschiedene Verkäufer von derartigen Insekten und ihren Larven gefragt, woher die Sachen kämen. Viele haben mir gesagt, die Tiere würden meistens in Kambodscha auf "Farmen" gezüchtet und dann nach Thailand verkauft. Aber ich schätze das so ein, dass wenn man einen Verkäufer fragt und der nicht Bescheid weiß, dass er trotzdem eine Antwort gibt, ohne Anspruch auf Wahrheit, weil er sein Gesicht nicht verlieren will. Er darf nicht zugeben, dass er etwas nicht weiß... So weiß ich also (noch) nicht wirklich, ob die Sache mit Kambodscha stimmt. 

Ganz sicher weiß ich von den Engerlingen oder zumindest von einer Art der Engerlingen (auf Thai heißen sie ???????, etwa: dtuadoang), dass sie in Sägemehl gezüchtet werden. Das habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen, merkwürdigerweise in der Nähe von Nakorn Sri Thammarat, also nicht im Isarn oder gar Kambodscha... Hier waren große Bottiche mit Sägemehl gefüllt, aber das Sägemehl schien sich zu bewegen, weil unzählige Engerlinge dicht an dicht darin gezüchtet wurden. Zum Verkauf wurden die Engerlinge aus dem Bottich genommen, kurz in Wasser geworfen, um sie von Sägemehl und Kot zu reinigen, das Wasser rührte man kräftig um, dann holte man mit einer Art Sieb die Engerlinge heraus, warf sie auf ein Tuch, wo sie etwas abtrocknen sollten, steckte sie dann zu etwa 300 Stück in eine Plastiktüte und verkaufte sie -immer noch lebend- an Wiederverkäufer. In Nakorn Sri Thammarat kann man dann die Larven kaufen, entweder lebendig, so wie sie in die Plastiktüten gefüllt wurden, oder schon abgekocht... Die Plastiktüten mit den noch lebenden Larven muss man manchmal öffnen, um einen Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten, weil die durch Stigmen an der Körperseite atmenden Larven sonst ersticken würden...

Bei meinm nächsten Besuch in Th. werde ich mich näher um die Fang-  bzw. Zuchtmethoden dieser "Leckerbissen" kümmern, und -sollte das Forum noch bestehen- hier berichten, hopefully von Fotos untermauert....  Das intreressiert mich jetzt, und meine Freundin weiß darüber praktisch nix...

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Danke euch für eure Infos.Konnte leider auch im Net nicht viel darüber finden.

----------

habe vor einiger zeit mal einen bericht im fernsehen gesehen, das die tiere aus kambodscha importiert werden. was ich da gesehen habe, waren LKW ladungen die über die grenze gingen. was nicht gezeigt wurde ist, wo und wie die tiere in kambodscha gezüchtet bzw. gefangen werden.

----------


## Joseph

Unter dem Titel ???????????????? = "Heuschrecken, die man noch nicht gebraten hat" fand ich durch Google ein paar schöne Aufnahmen solcher Leckerbissen:





Joseph

Hoffentlich klappt das mit den Bildern, Ihr wisst ja, PC-mäßig bin ich (nach den Worten eines Bruders von mir) ein Krüppel...

----------


## schiene

Hab sie auch schon paarmal probiert,obwohl sie ja für unsere Augen nicht gerade appetietlich aussehen.

----------


## Joseph

Ich würde sie nicht runterkriegen... niemals! Ich bin sicher, ich müsste mich übergeben. Ich bewundere jeden, der das Zeug essen kann.. ich habe schon mehrfach Farangs gesehen, die das probiert haben, selbst die großen schwarzen Käfer... Mir lief es kalt den Rücken hinunter... Ja, ich weiß, ein Vorurteil...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Ich habe im Internet einen ausführlichen Artikel über die Aufzucht von Heuschrecken in Thailand gefunden, jedoch kann ich nur die Teilüberschriften lesen. Alles Andere erscheint aus mir unbekannten Gründen nicht in Thaischrift, sondern mit komischen Zeichen, großen As, Os, usw., teilweise mit Akzenten... Vielleicht weiß jemand, wie man das in Thaischrift konvertieren kann? Dann könnte ich hier die Details berichten...Ich verstehe das nicht, weil schätzungsweise 99% aller Thaitexte "richtig" auf meinem Bildschirm erscheinen...

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Eigentlich schmecken sie durch das fritieren  nur nen bissel ölig.Sind knackig und ab und wann als Chipsersatz ok.Mit den Käfern hingegen gehts mir wie dir.

----------


## Robert

> Dann könnte ich hier die Details berichten...Ich verstehe das nicht, weil schätzungsweise 99% aller Thaitexte "richtig" auf meinem Bildschirm erscheinen...
> 
> Joseph


Dann schick doch bitte mal einen Link auf die Dokumente oder Mail mir eins, dan gucke ich da mal.

----------


## Joseph

Mach ich, Robert, aber erst morgen, muss nämlich erst wieder suchen...

Joseph

----------

Laut eine Doku, die ich letzthin mal sah ist die Insektenzucht für den Speisezettel im Isaan zu ein guten (Neben-) Verdienst geworden. Dies auch dank der immer mehr steigenden Nachfrage in und um Bangkok. Es gibt mitlerweile eine Insektenfastfoodkette, die ähnlich vom Marketing aufgezogen ist wie Mc Donalds und Co. Bunte Tüten, Styrophorschachteln, schrillfarbene Verkaufsstände in Einkaufszentren.


Am Besten sollen übrigens die Heuschrecken schmecken, die sich ausschliesslich von den Spitzen der Reispflanzen ernährt haben. Die sollen leicht süsslich sein, während andere eher bitter schmecken.

Nachtrag:

Hab eben wegen der erwähnten Doku mal kurz bisserl gegoogelt:


Von Spinnen, Käfern und anderen Leckerbissen ...


Sie haben Hunger? Wie wäre es mit einem knusprigen thailändischen Käfer oder einer lebendigen Spinne...? In westlichen Kulturkreisen sind die meisten Menschen schon von der Vorstellung, Insekten zu essen, entsetzt. Im Südosten Asiens hingegen werden sie als Delikatesse angesehen und sogar in der traditionellen Medizin verwendet. Kanwee Viwapanich studiert in Thailand Entomophagie, also den Verzehr von Insekten. Er besucht die Provinz Isan, deren Einwohner rohe Käfer und Spinnen essen. Im Rahmen seiner Nachforschungen spricht der junge Anthropologe mit der Großmutter Mae Yai, die noch immer lebendige Vogelspinnen verspeist. Sie ist der letzte Einwohner in dieser Gegend, der Spinnen bei lebendigem Leibe verzehrt, und sie führt es bereitwillig vor... Zwischenzeitlich hat Bank, ein finanziell ruinierter Garnelenzüchter, sich entschlossen, gekochte, zum Verzehr zubereitete Insekten zu verkaufen. Seine Marketingkampagne umfasst Fernsehsendungen und Insektenverzehr-Wettbewerbe. So faszinierend er auch ist, dieser Brauch stellt eine Bedrohung dar. Der Konsum dieser Insekten könnte zur ökologischen Katastrophe führen, da die beliebtesten Arten im Allgemeinen räuberischer Natur sind. Die Dokumentation vermittelt einen atemberaubenden Einblick in eine andere Welt. Er liefert uns einen Denkanstoß bezüglich der sozialen, kulturellen und psychologischen Hintergründe unserer Ernährung.


mehr Infos dazu bei der Quelle

----------


## schiene

Restaurants welche alle möglichen Grabbeltiere,Insekten und Würmer in vielen Varianten anbieten gibts mittlerweile in vielen  Großstädten Deutschlands und Europas.
Dieses "Essvergnügen"ist aber auch nicht unbedingt billig.

----------

Wenn ich gewusst hätte damit Kohle machen zu können, wäre ich in der ersten Miethütte in Cha Am geblieben. Da in der ganzen Strasse die Leute ihre Essensreste entsorgten indem sie sie einfach in die Kanalisation kippten, konntest ne ganze Dose Baygon versprühen - die Kakerlaken haben darüber nur gegrinst. Wenn Nachts in die offene Küche gingst und Licht anmachtest, war ein Massenwettrennen jeweils am Boden zu beobachten.

Dat hätte jeweils schon ein paar Tütchen für den Verkauf gegeben.  

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Wenn ich gewusst hätte damit Kohle machen zu können, wäre ich in der ersten Miethütte in Cha Am geblieben. Da in der ganzen Strasse die Leute ihre Essensreste entsorgten indem sie sie einfach in die Kanalisation kippten, konntest ne ganze Dose Baygon versprühen - die Kakerlaken haben darüber nur gegrinst. Wenn Nachts in die offene Küche gingst und Licht anmachtest, war ein Massenwettrennen jeweils am Boden zu beobachten.
> 
> Dat hätte jeweils schon ein paar Tütchen für den Verkauf gegeben.


hehehehehe Phommel,mitlerweile bekommste in verschiedenen Asiashops in Deutschland schon fritierte Heuschrecken in Dosen,vakuumverpackt zu kaufen!
kannst also wirklich Geld damit verdienen!

----------

Mist ....wäre ich doch da geblieben...der Yaris wäre sicher schon längst abbezahlt.   ::

----------


## Joseph

Ja, aber phommel sprach von KAKERLAKEN, die heißen auf Thai ??????? (etwa: malängsaab), und ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Thai so etwas essen kann... Europäier und Amis vielleicht.

Oft wenn irgendwelche Thais mir so ein Insekten- und Würmerzeug anboten, habe ich gesagt, mir würden nur ????????????? (etwa: ginggöhtoodman) = frittierte Tausendfüßler schmecken, aber die hatte (Gott sei Dank) keiner im Angebot...

Joseph

----------


## schiene

> Ja, aber phommel sprach von KAKERLAKEN, die heißen auf Thai ??????? (etwa: malängsaab), und ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Thai so etwas essen kann... Europäier und Amis vielleicht.
> 
> Oft wenn irgendwelche Thais mir so ein Insekten- und Würmerzeug anboten, habe ich gesagt, mir würden nur ????????????? (etwa: ginggöhtoodman) = frittierte Tausendfüßler schmecken, aber die hatte (Gott sei Dank) keiner im Angebot...
> 
> Joseph


da hast du geschickt die Kurve bekommen um auf den Verzehr verzichten zu können  ::  

Kakerlaken gibts meines Wissens noch nicht Vakuumverpackt!Phommel,vielleicht ne Marktlücke um ans große Geld zu kommen!?!?

----------


## schiene

> Ja, aber phommel sprach von KAKERLAKEN, die heißen auf Thai ??????? (etwa: malängsaab), und ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Thai so etwas essen kann... Europäier und Amis vielleicht.
> 
> Oft wenn irgendwelche Thais mir so ein Insekten- und Würmerzeug anboten, habe ich gesagt, mir würden nur ????????????? (etwa: ginggöhtoodman) = frittierte Tausendfüßler schmecken, aber die hatte (Gott sei Dank) keiner im Angebot...
> 
> Joseph


Joseph,da hast du geschickt die Kurve bekommen um auf den Verzehr verzichten zu können.
Kakerlaken vakuumverpackt hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht als Snack gesehen.Phommel,das ist doch vielleicht neMarktlücke um ans große Geld zu kommen!?!?!?

----------


## spinne

> Kakerlaken vakuumverpackt hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht als Snack gesehen.Phommel,das ist doch vielleicht neMarktlücke um ans große Geld zu kommen!?!?!?


Nein, nein, Schaben (Kakerlaken) verschmähen sogar die Thais! Sie gelten auch dort als schmutzige Tiere.
Also nicht's von wegen "Marktlücke"!  ::  

spinne

----------


## Samuianer

Die Fake-Story mit den Kakkerlaken kommt immer wieder, aber Urban Legends sterben nie aus.

Das was meist als "Kakkerlaken" bezeichnet wird, sind Wasserkaefer die eine Druese besitzen die einen wohlriechenden und schmeckenden Stoff enthaelt!

Hier 'n VDO, gleich nach den Skorpionen kommt kurz der Wasserkaefer...http://www.livevideo.com/video/9B92F...elikatess.aspx

----------


## spinne

> Die Fake-Story mit den Kakkerlaken kommt immer wieder, aber Urban Legends sterben nie aus.
> 
> Das was meist als "Kakkerlaken" bezeichnet wird, sind Wasserkaefer die eine Druese besitzen die einen wohlriechenden und schmeckenden Stoff enthaelt!
> 
> Hier 'n VDO, gleich nach den Skorpionen kommt kurz der Wasserkaefer...http://www.livevideo.com/video/9B92F...elikatess.aspx



Ich meine natürlich die echten Kakerlaken (Schaben), die keinesfalls gegessen werden.
Das, was hier als Wasser*käfer* bezeichnet wird, ist in Wirklichkeit eine Wasser*wanze*nart (Belostomatidae-Riesenwanzen).
Mich erinnert deren Geschmack irgendwie an Karbol, d.h. mag ich nicht. Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

spinne

----------


## spinne

> Das, was hier als Wasser*käfer* bezeichnet wird, ist in Wirklichkeit eine Wasser*wanze*nart (Belostomatidae-Riesenwanzen).


Da ich nicht mehr editieren kann für den, der es noch genauer wissen möchte: 
Der Artname dieser Riesenwanze ist *Lethocerus indicus.*



spinne

----------


## Joseph

Hallo spinne,
es gibt unter den Angeboten aber auch echte Käfer. Die welche ich selbst gesehen habe, waren sehr groß, größer als unser bekannter Gelbrandkäfer, überall von schwarzer Farbe, mit ganz glatten Flügeldecken. Ob es Wasserkäfer sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber wegen der völlig glatten Flügel und wegen der "Stromlinienform" könnte man es vermuten...

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich versuchen, die Sachen zu fotografieren...

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

schaut euch das von mir verlinkte You Tube VDO an, da sieht man die Dinger kurz.

Kann sich um die besagte Reisenwanze handeln.. einige Thais lieben das ueber Alles!

Wird auch 'ne Essenz, meist kuenstlich, auf dem Markt angeboten, die Nam Prik, zum aromatisieren, zugesetzt wird.

----------


## spinne

> Hallo spinne,
> es gibt unter den Angeboten aber auch echte Käfer. Die welche ich selbst gesehen habe, waren sehr groß, größer als unser bekannter Gelbrandkäfer, überall von schwarzer Farbe, mit ganz glatten Flügeldecken. Ob es Wasserkäfer sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber wegen der völlig glatten Flügel und wegen der "Stromlinienform" könnte man es vermuten...
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal werde ich versuchen, die Sachen zu fotografieren...
> 
> Joseph


Hallo Joseph!

Ja, natürlich sind da auch große Schwimmkäfer dabei, und je nach Jahreszeit nicht mal so selten. Sind aber maximal nur halb so groß wie die Wanzen. Sie zeichnen sich i.d.R. durch einen langen, äußerst spitzen und stabilen, nach hinten gerichteten Dorn an der Bauchseite aus. So ein Ding habe ich mir mal ins Zahnfleich getrieben. War sofort satt!  ::  

Mit dem oben Geschriebenen bezog ich mich auf den Videoclip. Die Wanzen werden in aller Regel auch nicht im Gemisch mit den übrigen Lichtfallenausbeuten nach Gewicht/Volumen, sondern getrennt mit Stückpreis, verkauft.

spinne

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Kakerlaken vakuumverpackt hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht als Snack gesehen.Phommel,das ist doch vielleicht neMarktlücke um ans große Geld zu kommen!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Nein, nein, Schaben (Kakerlaken) verschmähen sogar die Thais! Sie gelten auch dort als schmutzige Tiere.
> Also nicht's von wegen "Marktlücke"!  
> 
> spinne


Das iss ne Marktlücke, hundert Pro - muss nur die richtige Werbung für gemacht werden, dann laufen die Tierchen in deutschen Schicki-Micki-Locations nicht mehr in der Küche rum, sondern liegen hübsch dekoriert auf den Tellern

----------

Ihr lagen die Kakerlaken auch etwas schwer auf dem Magen:

----------


## Erich

> Ihr lagen die Kakerlaken auch etwas schwer auf dem Magen:


Na, wenn die Kakerlaken auch noch stark sättigen - dann sollten wir mal ernsthaft über die Vermarktung nachdenken. Schwabenland wäre dann Zielgebiet Nummer 1 - Käsespätzle liegen auch wie ein Stein im Magen.

----------

garnelen sehen ja auch nicht gerade hübsch aus und werden auch gegessen. für viele sogar eine delikatesse. weil ich auch garnelen esse, würde ich auch die chininpanzer umhüllten heuschrecken probieren. wenn denn mal die erfahrung machen sollte, werde ich darüber berichten. frittierte dicke maden habe ich schon zu genüge gegessen.

----------

Die hier knacken so schön, wenn man draufbeisst.

----------

austern werden auch gegessen. habe meiner ex damals mal gesagt, sie sollte diese schnottrigen viecher auch einmal probieren. dann fing sie an zu kotzen. die dinger durfte ich in ihrer gegenwart nie wieder essen. kühl und mit ein paar tropfen zitronensaft schmecken die sehr sehr lecker.

----------


## Hua Hin

> garnelen sehen ja auch nicht gerade hübsch aus und werden auch gegessen.


Also Doc, das sehe ich aber vollkommen anders. Die sehen nicht nur lecker aus, die schmecken auch so.

@Phommel, hast Du denn die letzte Staffel gesehen?

Gruss Alex

----------

> @Phommel, hast Du denn die letzte Staffel gesehen?


Ja hab ich.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> @Phommel, hast Du denn die letzte Staffel gesehen?
> 
> 
> Ja hab ich.


War das die Sendung mit dem Ekel-Essen - irgendson angebrütetes Zeugs etc.?


ich mach schon weg

----------


## schiene

Hier mal nen Auszug aus einem "Kochforum"

Rezept für Heuschrecken
(Autor: T   o   b   i   a   s     W   a   g   n   e   r 1.4.2002 16:50 Uhr) 


Hallo allerseits!

Ich suche ein Rezept für Heuschrecken. Hat so etwas zufällig jemand von euch auf Lager?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Grüße,
Tobias
Re: Hier ist Dein Rezept für Heuschrecken
(Autor: W   o   l   f   g   a   n   g     D   r   e   y   e   r 1.4.2002 18:12 Uhr) 


Hallo Tobias,

hier ist das Rezept (Zutaten für 4 Personen):

Zutatenliste:

400 g südafrikanischen Wanderheuschrecken

Zubereitung:

Zuerst die Flügel im noch tiefgefrorenen Zustand entfernen (ausreißen). Sind die Tiere erst einmal aufgetaut, geht sonst auch das bisschen Fleisch mit. 

Dann werden die Heuschrecken entweder paniert (Sesam eignet sich gut) oder in einer dicken Tempura-Panade aus Honig,
Maizena-Mehl und ein wenig Chili-Sauce gewälzt.

Sofort in heißem Fett frittiert, bis Panade goldbraun geworden.

Vor dem Verzehren die Füße entfernen, denn die schmecken holzig 
Unter http://www.kirchenweb.at/kochrezepte/... fand ich die Köstlichkeit. Wenn Du mal Appetit auf Klapperschlange oder Krokodil hast, findest Du unter http://www.kirchenweb.at/kochrezepte/... genügend Anregungen, um auch Hartgesottenen zu Brechreiz zu verhelfen.

Sobald Du Dich entschließt, wieder auf ordinäre Bratkartoffeln umzusteigen, nehme ich Deine Einladung jederzeit gerne entgegen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Samuianer

Garnelen, Austern, Krebse... alles O.K. aber bei angebrueteten Huehnereiern und Aehnlichem geht es ja wohl ab oder was.... wie pervers kann Mensch sein?

Da gibt es hier im Travel & Leisure Channel - Discovery Channel eine Sendung mit dem glatzkoepfigen Englaender der sich Alles was geht rein tut, manches finde ich ekelerregend bis abartig - faegt bei Hirn, Stierhoden, Nieren, Herz, Lunge etc. an... aber Jedem seins!

Dagegen finde ich Heuschrecken, Bambusmaden und Seidenraupen ja noch absolut harmlos!

Uebrigens bei heuschrecken UNBEDINGT die Beine, besonders die Hinterbeine entfernen, im Hals, wegen der Wiederhaken, schlimmer als 'ne Fischgraete!

----------

*Zum Menü: Kakerlaken an Affenhirn*

Die Welt ist groß, die Artenvielfalt unseres Planeten erst recht und der Mensch ist ein Allesfresser. Und der Allesfresser an sich reist auch gern mal und schaut sich die Territorien seiner Artgenossen an. Otto-Normal-Urlauber macht es sich in der Regel recht einfach: Wiener Schnitzel mit Pommes im Hotel-Restaurant und ein Bier dazu. Man kann natürlich den Urlaub in seiner Hotel-Burg verbringen, 14 Tage lang am Strand braten und deutsche Hausmannskost am Hotelbuffet All-Inclusive dazu genießen. Wer Land und Leute kennen lernen und zudem ein bisschen in die landestypische Kultur schnuppern möchte, der wagt ein paar Schritte durch die Straßen und Märkte seines Urlaubslandes. Und trifft an so manchem Stand auf die sprichwörtliche Exotik fremder Länder - vom Mitbringsel bis zum Mittagssnack. Rohes, Gekochtes, Frittiertes - Gegorenes, Vergammeltes und Stinkendes. Die Welt is(s)t wahrlich fremd.

*Andere Länder, andere Tischsitten*
Je nach Land und vorherrschender Fauna und Flora kommen verschiedene Dinge auf den Gasttisch. Es mag für den Schwein-, Huhn- und Rindfleischgewohnten deutschen Magen eine neue Erfahrung sein, in Australien Krokodil und Känguru zu speisen, in Südafrika in ein saftiges Straußensteak zu beißen oder eben eine geräucherte Fledermaus in Indonesien anzuknabbern. Und da fängt sie an, die obskure Welt des "was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht" und dem sich überwinden - der Höflichkeit und Neugier wegen.

*Vielbeiniges Essen*
Wahre Herausforderungen warten in den Sudküchen Südostasiens. Das legendäre Affenhirn aus Indiana-Jones-Verfilmungen - gibt es wirklich. Auch sonst isst man hier nicht zimperlich und präsentiert eine Menükarte, auf der es nur so wimmelt von exotischen Namen und zugehörigen Gaumenfreuden: Ameisen, Kakerlaken, Spinnen, Skorpione, Maden. Immerhin, diese Gerichte krabbeln nicht direkt in den Mund, man hat sie vorher getrocknet und frittiert, zudem sollen die Sechs- und Achtbeiner jede Menge Proteine enthalten. In Indonesien werden die Krabbler sogar in Schokolade gehüllt angeboten - so viel Nährwert hat selbst die gute Schweizer Schoki nicht zu bieten.

*Luftige Speisen*
Die Kunst des Frittieren ist sicher eine dem Urlaubergaumen verträgliche Form. Was auch immer frittiert wurde, man kann es sicher verdauen. Etwas herausfordernder sind da die Genussarten von roh verarbeitetem Fisch und Fleisch. Roh oder das, was es einmal war. Stockfisch ist nichts allzu Unbekanntes, auch Dörrfleisch kennen wir aus der regionalen Küche. In Afrika ist es eben Elefantenfleisch oder Gnu, das irgendwo in Streifen geschnitten in der Sonne verdorrt. In anderen Gegenden vergammelt schon mal der Fisch an der frischen Seeluft - um später noch gegessen zu werden.

*Gammelfisch der Wikinger*
Doch wir müssen gar nicht soweit in die Ferne. Das schöne Europa kennt Fleisch- und Fischverarbeitungsformen, die der deutsche Magen nur ungern willkommen heißen würde. Sie gehen einher mit bestialischem Gestank und Tränen treibenden Ausdünstungen. Auf Island genießt die alte Fischergarde noch heute zur Winterzeit ein Gericht namens Hákarl - fermentierter Hai. Der (eigentlich giftige) Eishai wird nach dem Fang in der Erde verbuddelt, gammelt dort für einige Monate vor sich hin, bis sich das Gift im Fleisch zersetzt hat und eine immerhin essbare Masse entstanden ist. Über den Geschmack des Hákarl gibt es wenig Aussagen, die meisten, die es probierten, sahen die Geschmacksknospen vom Geruch des Ganzen übertüncht und haben kräftig nachgespült. In Schweden wird der Surströmming (fauliger Hering) sogar in Dosen verkauft. Zubereitungsanleitung: Unter Wasser öffnen, und nicht in geschlossenen Räumen essen!

*Von Kopf bis Fuß*
Noch gewöhnungsbedürftiger und nur für hart gesottene Gourmets ist wohl das Essen, das seinem Verspeiser noch in die Augen blicken kann. Können Sie einen Hummer verdrücken, dessen schwarze Knopfaugen sie flehentlich anschauen? Ja, dann können Sie auch Fischaugen-Suppe in Südostasien essen, oder einem Schafskopf auf ihrem Teller mutig entgegenblicken. Die Norweger und Isländer ziehen Schafe vor, die Ungarn Schweine. Da wird das ganze Tier verwertet. Von Kopf bis Fuß - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, denn Schweinefüße sind eine Delikatesse im Gulaschland, als Suppenbeigabe oder auch gepökelt. Auch der Kanadier verwertet gern soviel wie möglich vom Fisch. Selbst die Zungen vom Kabeljau werden frittiert geknuspert oder auch gern mal roh geschlürft. Meist gehört eine Portion Mut zum kulinarischen Ausflug, der Lohn ist eine überraschend schmackhafte Sache und ein Urlaubserlebnis, das Sie so schnell nicht vergessen werden.



> 


Quelle: http://reisen.t-online.de/c/13/06/80/80/13068080.html

----------


## schiene

In der Sendung auf Arte ",Bangkoks krabbelnde Delikatessen "wurde auch kurz ein Bauer aus dem Isaan vorgestellt welcher Heuschrecken züchtete.
Die Aufzucht dauert laut seiner Aussage 45 Tage und ein Kilo bring im Verkauf 300 Bath.
Früher wurde auf den Reisfeldern ein Feuer gemacht welches die Heuschrecken wohl angezogen hat und sie nur noch eingesammelt werden mußten.

----------


## Dieter

Isaanunterschichtenernaehrung scheint eine seltsame Anziehungskraft auf manchen zu haben.

Woher kommts?

----------


## Erich

> Isaanunterschichtenernaehrung scheint eine seltsame Anziehungskraft auf manchen zu haben.
> 
> Woher kommts?


Alles mediengesteurt - irgendson ansonsten bedeutungsloser "Promi" würgt sich sowas unter Beifall runter und schon isses "in".

----------


## big_cloud

> Isaanunterschichtenernaehrung scheint eine seltsame Anziehungskraft auf manchen zu haben.
> 
> Woher kommts?



Netter Versuch BBG-Vokabular hier zu etablieren, fehlt nur noch die "Isaan-Negerin"



Lothar

----------


## Robert

> Netter Versuch BBG-Vokabular hier zu etablieren, fehlt nur noch die "Isaan-Negerin"


Auch hier nochmal:

Dazu kann man nicht treffender sagen:



> "Hart aber herzlich und so wie die Schnauze gewachsen ist" - darfste nicht so eng sehen - ist immer noch besser als gutverpackt hintenrum und hinterfurzig.


Ich bin der Meinung, daß es so auch bleiben sollte!!!

Und nun ist gut!

----------


## schiene

Hier ein Artikel aus dem Jahr 2004.

  Magazin-Text [Essen und Trinken] Ausgabe [Dezember 2003 / Januar 2004] 
Einmal Made, weichgekocht!01.12.2003 19:50 Uhr
F. Ochmann arbeitet als Insektenkoch in Berlin. Mit uns sprach er über die Zukunft des Essens. 
von ingo_mocek 

Herr Ochmann, Ihre Insekten leben ja noch! Wir dachten, die würden Sie gefroren kaufen... 
Heuschrecken und Mehlwürmer kommen lebend aus dem Tierfuttergroßhandel, damit ich sie persönlich in den Froster stecken kann, wo sie sanft entschlafen.


Wie sind Sie zum Insekt gekommen?

Auf Hawaii habe ich mein erstes Insektengericht gesehen. Die Leute aßen dort Kakerlaken von gewaltiger Größe. Aber so etwas möchte ich in Deutschland nicht anbieten.


Wo ist die Grenze? W as essen die Leute, was essen sie nicht?

Die Europäer sind aufgeschlossene Esser, einzig eine Mehlwurm-Pannacotta kam auf meiner Karte nicht so gut an. Ansonsten gilt: Zum langsamen Herantasten an das Insekt sind süße Rezepte die besten. Wird eine Heuschrecke mit Schokolade überzogen, ist die Hemmschwelle am geringsten, etwa bei meinem Heuschreckenbounty auf Ananascarpaccio.


Sie sprechen von Insekten als dem Nahrungsmittel der Zukunft. W erden wir bald alle Maden und Käfer essen?

Das ist ein langsamer Prozess. Zwar ernähren sich bereits 80 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung zumindest teilweise von Insekten, dies geschieht jedoch vor allem in Ländern, deren Menschen ärmer sind — in wasserarmen Regionen, wo nicht viele andere Tiere leben.


Und in Europa?

Unsere Generation wird noch erleben, wie die Heuschrecke den Schritt von der Erlebnisgastronomie in den allgemeinen Hausgebrauch vollzieht. Immerhin sollten Sie bedenken, dass wir es hier mit einer außergewöhnlich schnell nachwachsenden Energiequelle zu tun haben, bei der niemand mit BSE rechnen muss. Und das bei einem Protein-Anteil, der mehr als doppelt so hoch ist wie der von Rindfleisch! Eine Heuschrecke ist mindestens so gesund wie ein Steak.


Aber eklig.

So eklig wie Austern, Schnecken, Froschschenkel und Shrimps. Hartnäckig hält sich das Gerücht, Insekten seien schmutzig. Haben Sie schon einmal gesehen, wie sorgfältig sich Insekten putzen? Was soll daran schmutzig sein?


Wird sich am Ende der Entwicklung, die Sie voraussagen, die gesamte europäische Küche verändert haben?

Wenn wir uns in zehn Jahren unterhalten, werden auf jeden Fall wesentlich mehr Menschen Insekten probiert haben. Zumindest unser Restaurant läuft immer besser. Man muss den Menschen nur den Ekel nehmen.


Bestimmt haben Sie bereits die Methode Wilhelm Buschs angewandt, der seinen Gästen eine „Maikäfersuppe“ vorsetzte — ohne zu wissen, was auf ihren Tellern schwamm, verspeisten sämtliche Gäste die Suppe ganz.

Einmal sind wir losmarschiert und haben Leute auf der Straße ein Heuschreckendessert probieren lassen — ohne ihnen zu sagen, was es war. Denen hat es gut geschmeckt: „Oh, eine Praline“, hieß es etwa, oder: „Wahnsinn, eine Kaffeebohne“. Heuschrecke schmeckt nach Marone, nussig. Mehlwürmer sind schon eher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auf dem Teller glänzen sie leicht und schmecken nach Popcorn. Insgesamt kann man Insekten aber ohne Probleme in die gängigen Gerichte integrieren.


Louis Armstrong bereitete sich stets ein Kakerlakensüppchen zu, wenn er erkältet war.

Kakerlakensuppe ist sehr eiweißhaltig. Aber diese Schabenoptik — da will ich die Leute nicht heranführen. Das ist Hardcore.


Was wäre Ihr nächster Schritt?

Skorpione und Tausendfüßler. Irgendwann werden sie zu unserer Ernährung gehören wie ein Schneckenpfännchen mit Estragon.


Werden wir also bald zu unserer Liebsten sagen: „Schatz, geh Milch holen, aber vergiss die Heuschrecken nicht?“

Schon heute können Sie Heuschrecken ganz normal kaufen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich meine Tiere aus geheimen Kanälen beziehe. Was sich verändern müsste, ist der Preis. Momentan sind die Insekten für mich im Einkauf teurer als Kaviar. Dabei haben sie einfach die bessere Energiebilanz. Ein Rind zum Beispiel muss acht Kilogramm pflanzliche Proteine verdauen, um ein Kilogramm wertvolles tierisches Eiweiß zu erzeugen, bei Insekten liegt das Verhältnis bei eins zu drei! Um die Welternährungsprobleme zu lösen, müssten sie einfach in größerer Masse produziert und dadurch billiger werden — wie Solarenergie. Die ist momentan auch noch teuer — aber sie ist trotzdem der Strom der Zukunft.



von ingo_mocek
http://www.neon.de/kat/wissen/koerper/e ... n/544.html

----------


## schiene

und den passenden Kochkurs für 59 Euro  findet ihr  hier....
http://www.einslive.de/magazin/speci...sektenkoch.jsp

----------


## schiene

Ein Holländer welcher in Somlaks Dorf lebt hat seit einem Jahr eine kleine Heuschreckenfarm.
Wir haben es uns kurz angeschaut.Er meinte es wäre mit wenig Arbeit verbunden.
Leider hatten wir nicht viel Zeit um uns alles erklären zu lassen.


So ein Becken wirft nach etwa38- 45 Tagen 20 KG Heuschrecken ab.1 KG bringt 80 Bath.Sie werden in Tüten abgepackt und Abnehmer gibt es mehr als er herstellen kann.




Er hat allen im Dorf,welche sich so etwas Geld dazuverdienen wollen seine Hilfe mit Infos und Tips angeboten.
Somlaks große Schwester ist nun dabei sich ein paar überdachte Becken bauen zu lassen.
Wir haben bei unserem Besuch auch ein paar gekauft und Somlaks Schwester hat sie zubereitet.


Ernähren tun sich die Heuschrecken von den Reisschalen welche als Abfall weggeworfen werden.Weiterhin brauchen sie es immer warm.Wenn es unter 28 C° geht dauert es etwas länger mit dem Wachstum.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich mag keine Heuschrecken
weder zum Gemüse aus unserem Garten abfressen
noch zum braten in der Pfanne

----------


## schiene

> ...ich mag keine Heuschrecken
> weder zum Gemüse aus unserem Garten abfressen
> noch zum braten in der Pfanne


ich mag sie schon wenn sie Geld bringen!!!!!  ::

----------


## resci

ich ess sie gerne

resci

----------


## schiene

Meine Schwägerin wollte in das "Heuschreckengeschäft" einsteigen.Sie lies sich alles erklären und  ein kleines Stückchen Land war auch da.Die Familie setzte sich zusammen und beriet.Letztendlich wurde auf Wunsch des Großvaters und meiner Schwiegermutter das "Projekt"nicht gestartet.Bergündung:es wäre nicht gut so viele Tiere am Stück zu töten!!  ::  
Obwohl ich solche Bergündungen aus religösen Beweggründen akzeptiere fällt es mir doch bisschen schwer es nachzuvollziehen.Für mich ist so eine Aussage schon etwas ....na sagen wir mal heuchlerich,wenn auch bestimmt aus reinem Herzen.Essen ja,aber töten nein!!??
Ist aber bei Somlaks Familie so.Selbst wenn ein Huhn geschlachtet werden soll macht das keiner von ihnen sondern es kommt einer aus dem Dorf und "erledigt diesen Job"

----------


## Mr Mo

Wenn sich jemand großflächig buddhistische Symbole auf den Rücken stechen lässt und
doch nur materiell/monetär denkt ist das nicht auch ein bisschen....sag wir mal heuchlerisch?

Nimms nicht persönlich Schiene, es liegt mir fern dich anzumachen, nur hat sich diese Frage 
für mich einfach aufgeworfen als ich dein Post las.

Gruß
Mo

----------


## chauat

Töten von Lebewesen ist schon so was, meine Frau sagt immer „ Entschuldigung „ wenn sie wieder mal eine groß Spinne im Haus findet und Tötet.   ::  
Aber unser Sohn & Heim geht dann halt doch vor!   ::  

Gruß
Martin    ::

----------


## burny63

Man sollte doch mal einen Fleischesser-Schein einführen. Jeder der Fleisch will muss eine Woche im Schlachthaus mithelfen. Mal sehen wie hoch danach die Vegetarier-Rate ist.

----------


## schiene

> doch nur materiell/monetär denkt ist das nicht auch ein bisschen....sag wir mal heuchlerisch?


Vielleicht war das Wort heuchlerich falsch von mir gewählt.Die Aussage das ich nur materiell/monetär denke/handle ist so nicht richtig.
Ich kannte mal einen überzeugten Veganer welcher aus sogenanter Tierliebe es verachtete
Tiere zu töten.Im gleichen Atemzug rannte er mit ner Fliegenklatsche rum und erlegte einige Fliegen und Wespen.Ich sagte zu ihm er sei verlogen und (Tier)- rassistich worauf er sehr verwundert schaute und sehr aggresiev mich fragte warum ich das zu ihm sage.Ich sagte ihm das ich es so sehe wenn jemand große Tiere schützen will und alle verteufelt die Fleisch essen und im gleichen Atemzug meherer kleine Lebewesen tötet.Er hat mir dann sogar Recht gegeben und läßt mittlerweile die kleinen Viecher auch in Ruhe.Mich verschont er seit dem auch mit seinen Belehrungen  :cool:

----------


## rampo

Es gibt 2 Sorten die Grossen Schwarzen die sind aber nicht so Gut , und die Kleinen Braunen die sind in Ordnung .

Die Grossen Schwarzen .










Beim Schluepfen .





Bei der Ei ablage , hier legen sie ihre Eier ab Dunkle Erde ein wenig Feucht .

Nach ca 8-10 Tage schluepfen die Jungen und bei guter Fuetterung sind sie in 50 Tagen zum verkauf .



Es gibt fuer sie ein Extra Futter , der Sack 25 Kg kostet 420 Baht . 


Das Naechste mal die Braunen 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Braunen , die Nachfrage nach ihnen ist sehr Gross der Kg Preis 150 Baht Natur .


















Fg.

----------


## schiene

Deine "Ranch" braucht dich aber 24 Std. wenn du so viel züchtest,pflanzt und groß ziehst,Respekt :: 
Bleibt denn da noch Freizeit?

----------


## Enrico

Ich denke, wenn diese Arbeiten Spass machen, ist es wie Freizeit. Genau das Ding wo ich auch mal hin will, da mir solche Dinge auch sehr viel Spass machen und man eigentlich nicht merkt das es Arbeit ist  ::

----------


## rampo

> Deine "Ranch" braucht dich aber 24 Std. wenn du so viel züchtest,pflanzt und groß ziehst,Respekt
> Bleibt denn da noch Freizeit?


Hallo schiene .

Es liest sich immer so an das es viel Arbeit ist ,der Start war Hart ja die ersten 2 Jahre in Thailand .

Damals war ich 53 Jahre , das richtige Alter um der Welt ein kleines Loch zuhauen weil ich ja noch keine Rente hatte aber Familie .

Aber jetzt laeuft es ohne das ich mir den Ar.... aufreisse , ein   bis zweit Tag Freizeit ist immer moeglich .

Bin aber nicht so aus auf laengeren Urlaub , hier kann ich mich austoben und das machen was mir Spass macht ohne zu Fragen darf ich .

So hat halt jeder seine lebensvorstellung , bei mir ists irgend was muss ich machen auch wens ein Bloedsinn ist .

Nur das schoene in Thailand kannst du fast keinen Bloedsinn  machen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So werden sie bei uns zubereitet .




Die 3 Sachen kommen noch dazu .







Das Saeckchen kostet 20 Baht .




Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

also die ansehnlichen tierchen    ::   ::   ::  werden in kambotscha geerntet grins. nachts kommen herden von kambotschaner und laufen unter anderen mit taschenlampen auf den feldern und suchen die heuschrecken. gefunden und ab in den beutel. danach ab nach thailand. 

thailänder scheinen die einzigen zu sein die so was mögen.

----------


## wein4tler

frank_rt, hast Du schon einmal die Heuschrecken gekostet? Schmecken frittiert nicht schlecht zum Bier.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler. nein habe ich noch nicht. hab auch die thaiküche noch nicht probiert. das heißt in den reataurants ja. aber da glaube ich ist das keine richtige thaiküche.
ich such noch jemanden der mich in die thaiküche einführt.
also freiwillige vor lach

----------


## deti

Insekten habe ich auch noch nicht probiert!
Aber beim letzten Urlaub kam mein " Schwiegersohn" mit einer, ich glaube, Wasserwanze an. Der werden die Beine ausgerissen und man aromatisiert damit Chilipaste. Ich muss sagen es roch nicht mal schlecht!
Und die Chilipaste die wir mitgebracht haben, roch tatsächlich wie die Wasserwanze!
Man isst also auch indirekt Insekten!

Gruß Deti

----------

